# Rear hatch will not open



## Frank I (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a 2012 Murano. The rear hatch will not open. I tried using the key fob, dash button. I also tried opening the access panel inside the rear hatch and tried the manual release. No luck
Anyone have any suggestions how to resolve my problem?


----------



## Frank I (Feb 4, 2016)

Well I just finished playing with the rear manual hatch release and with a flashlight have found a small spring and a small white plastic piece. Obviously something in the latch has broken. My next question would be, how to open the door to replace the latch?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Frank -- find a copy of the service manual for your murano. It will tell you how to remove the trim to get at it, not to mention pretty much everything else you might want to know about your vehicle to do repairs. Do a google search or go to the forum they don't like us mentioning because hey this is the internet, and internet companies seem to think monopolies are the ideal despite all of their claims about free markets and so called competition being good. 
If you type Nissan forums into google its the 5th or 6th result that shows up. Anyhow they have almost all of the service manuals for most Nissan models available free. I think the section of the manual you need is the DLK.pdf which you will find in the 2010 Murano service manual which seems to be complete. For some reason that section is not there for the 2012. Still should be identical. Hope it helps its a really great resource.


----------



## Frank I (Feb 4, 2016)

thanks for the info. I will check it out.


----------

